# Javadoc-HTML-Seiten in Eclipse?



## motschow (22. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,
kann man sich in Eclipse wie in NetBeans bei Strg+Leertaste bei einem Bezeichner die zugehörige JavaDoc-HTML-Seite anzeigen lassen, wenn man den Pfad zu diesen in der Konfiguration angegeben hat? Ih krieg immer nur so Nur-Text-Jvadoc, was sich Eclipse direkt aus den Source-Dateien holt
Grüße, motschow


----------



## Gast (22. Mrz 2006)

Shift+F2


----------



## SamHotte (23. Mrz 2006)

Oh, schön, dass es diesen Thread schon gibt - ich bekomme bei Shift-F2 die Fehlermeldung, dass ich für Elemente von Bibliotheken die Speicherposition angeben soll - weiß jemand, wo man das einstellt? (hab mit der Forum-Suche leider keinen Erfolg gehabt)


----------



## Gast (23. Mrz 2006)

Komische Meldung, keine Ahnung woran das liegt, hört sich nach bug an. Nimmst du eine Release-Version von Eclipse? Wenn nein, dann solltest du auf eine Release-Version wechseln.


----------



## AlArenal (23. Mrz 2006)

SamHotte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oh, schön, dass es diesen Thread schon gibt - ich bekomme bei Shift-F2 die Fehlermeldung, dass ich für Elemente von Bibliotheken die Speicherposition angeben soll - weiß jemand, wo man das einstellt? (hab mit der Forum-Suche leider keinen Erfolg gehabt)



Du hast Libs in dein Projekt eingebunden aus denen Eclipse keine Javadoc aufbauen kann, weil der Pfad zum Sourcecode nicht hinterlegt ist und den fragt Eclipse dann halt ab.


----------



## SamHotte (23. Mrz 2006)

Ja, genau, aber wo trage ich ihn ein? Die Fehlermeldung ist ein simpler MessageDialog mit OK-Button, und weder in den Projekteigenschaften noch sonstwo finde ich die richtige Stelle  :autsch:

_edit_ okay, jetzt hab ich die Stelle gefunden, aber weiß nicht, wo ich die Sourcen habe. Es geht um die in der Eclipse selbst vorhandenen SWT-Jars. Muss man die separat herunterladen?
_edit2_mit "die" meinte ich die Sourcen der Jars - es geht konret um org.eclipse.jface_3.1.1.jar, da finde ich leider keine docs zu


----------



## AlArenal (23. Mrz 2006)

Du brauchst keine fertigen JavaDocs, es reichen die Sourcen. Und die sind verfügbar...


----------



## SamHotte (28. Mrz 2006)

Muss ich daraus die Javadocs erzeugen? Nach einbinden der Sourcen kommt leider nur ein leeres Browserfenster, wenn ich irgendwo (bspw. bei "Button") auf Shift-F2 drücke.


----------



## wegus (23. Apr 2006)

ich  hab ein ähnliches Phänomen:

Ich habe auf Mac OS X 10.4 mit JRE 1.5 Eclipse 3.1.2 installiert, leider bekomme ich kein vollständiges javadoc. 

Gehe ich via Preferences->Java->Installed JREs auf die aktuelle Java-Version und schaue mir per Edit die aktuelle URL zur Javadoc an, so stimmt diese! In einen Browser kopiert erhalte ich auch ein Ergebnis. Nur keine apidocs in eclipse 

Verwende ich validate erklärt mir Eclipse ernsthaft, ich habe eine ungültige Quelle angegeben, da sowas wie die index.html und die package-list fehlen. Nun beide sind da und dere Pfad stimmt. Auch wenn ich die gesamten apidocs lokal verwende, bekomme ich die gleiche "falsche Fehlermeldung!". 

Kann mir da jemand nen Tipp geben? Was mache ich falsch?


Zusatz: Habe gerade Eclipse 3.2RC1 probiert, da klappt es wieder. Merkwürdigerweise führt ein Validieren der URLs zu der gleichen Fehlermeldung der fehlenden index.html und package-list, aber dafür gibt es dann eine apidoc. :autsch: 

Ich verstehe das nicht wirklich, brauche auch 3.1.2 und nicht 3.2! Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Bug zu in 3.1.2 zu beheben/umgehen!?


Gruß wegus


----------

